

Ask HN: Is it possible to code a self-destructing message? - 1arity

Like in Mission Impossible, except in software. How could this be done, in the browser?
======
m1k3r420
Generate a unique ID for the message. Once the page has loaded using the
unique ID, pull message from database, display and remove appropriate database
entry.

If the page is reloaded the message will no longer exist in the database and
throw an error.

~~~
1arity
This is cool. Is there a service for this already? Maybe I'll make one.

